# Beitrag verschollen ????



## wp-3d (11. Feb. 2009)

Hi 
wiso erscheint dieses
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=208056#post208056
nicht als neuer Beitrag.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Aber es erscheint doch als Beitrag ! 
Kann es ggf. daran liegen, das du nur bei neue beiträge geschaut hast ? 
Da werden von Dir selbst verfasste Beiträge nicht angezeigt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Hi,

also bei mir wird's auch nicht als neuer, bzw. überhaupt als Beitrag im Portal angezeigt.......

Warum,  wieso???   

Bin ja nich der Dechnigger......:smoki

Vllt. weil im Lexikon ist........


----------



## wp-3d (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber es erscheint doch als Beitrag !
> Kann es ggf. daran liegen, das du nur bei neue beiträge geschaut hast ?
> Da werden von Dir selbst verfasste Beiträge nicht angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Aha

bei mir ist nichts zu sehen,
das war mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Hi,

Beiträge, die im Forum Lexikon sind, werden im Portal nicht angzeigt. Das ist so gewollt. Unter "Neue Beiträge" ist es allerdings zu sehen. Ich habe es jedenfalls bei mir in der Liste gehabt.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Beiträge, die im Forum Lexikon sind, werden im Portal nicht angzeigt. Das ist so gewollt. Unter "Neue Beiträge" ist es allerdings zu sehen. Ich habe es jedenfalls bei mir in der Liste gehabt.



Hi Jürgen,

wenn es so ist, darf dieses (Beitrag verschollen ????) alles gelöscht werden.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Gelöscht nicht, aber verschoben in den Support.


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Hallo




wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi
> wiso erscheint dieses
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=208056#post208056
> nicht als neuer Beitrag.



Das hab ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt :?  Ich finde das nicht so toll. Das heißt, wenn ich Antworten auf meine eigenen Beiträge sehen möchte , kann ich das nur über die E-mailbenachrichtigung oder wenn ich die speziellen Forenthemen durchsuche ?  

Was hat das für einen Grund, dass die eigenen Beiträge nicht unter " Neue Beiträge" zu finden sind? Möchte hier nicht kritisieren , aber in vielen Foren ist das schon möglich.

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Hallo Marienkäfer, 
unter neue Beiträge erscheinen ja nur Beiträge die auch neu sind !
Dein eigener Beitrag ist für Dich ja nicht neu. Du hast Ihn ja beim Schreiben bereits gesehen. Für alle anderen erscheint das aber bei neue Beiträge. 
Sobald einer darauf antwortet ist die Antwort dann auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet bei neue Beiträge. Threads in denen Du geschrieben hast haben als Symbol ein oranges Dreieck davor. 

Alles klar ? Oder habe ich jetzt vollkommen zur Verwirrung beigetragen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beitrag verschollen ????*

Nachtrag:

Deine Eigenen Beiträge kannst du über dein Profil anzeigen lassen oder über die Suche.

Ansonsten hat es Wuzzel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------

